# New arrivals!



## Twotails (Nov 4, 2010)

My Recessive yellow doe finally had her litter, I woke up this morning to find a nest of little squeakers! She had eight healthy babies! Still waiting on my Brindle doe to have hers though. In a couple of days I will post some pictures!


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

congrats


----------



## JayneAlison (Nov 16, 2010)

Well done,looking forward to pics


----------



## IrisheaglesOne (Dec 4, 2010)

Congrats on your new babies! Cant wait to see pics


----------



## Twotails (Nov 4, 2010)

okay I finally got pictures, my camera sucks so they aren't good quality but its better than nothing I guess!



















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



























there are eight babies but I didn't have time to take pictures of all of them separately, their mother was getting worried!


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

Awwww... The half black one looks sooo cute :love

I usually pull mom out and put her in a seperate container while i look at the babies. that way she doesnt freak as much


----------



## IrisheaglesOne (Dec 4, 2010)

How cute are they!!!?? I love the second one...little Moo Cow looking one!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, sooo sweet! Congrats!


----------



## Twotails (Nov 4, 2010)

I am very happy with this litter, I should hopefully soon have another litter to post pictures of. Does anyone want me to post pictures when their eyes open?


----------



## Twotails (Nov 4, 2010)

I got some new pictures!
Here is vampire









Zebra









Zebra again









Sorrow









Ghost









Hige (the I is pronounced like e in feet and the e is pronounced like eh)


----------

